# Some aviation pictures (art...)



## lordluud2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, since I am new here, I shall introduce myself first.

I am Nick Naethuijs, 12 days from now 18 years old, and I am a vintage aviation nutter! April 2009 I will begin my trainig as a F-16 weapons mechanic/engineer in the Royal Dutch Airforce.

And, what I wanted to show you is this; Some of my aviation drawings. All are made on 8''x11'' A4 sized paper with 3B pencils.

Oh yes, I am always looking for some high res pictures of some nice warbirds to draw!
Hope you like 'em 8)


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 12, 2008)

sweet jesus mate those are amazing, i especially like that mustang ones, and let me be the first to welcome you to this website


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 12, 2008)

I hereby determine it illegal you become an F-16 weapons mechanic/engineer 

You have to much talent seriously 

become an aviation artist you'd make sh!t loads of money off of me alone!

I was about to say that 109 was awesome until I realised how many others there are 

OMG man I wish I had some of your talent

Welcome to the site to!


----------



## lordluud2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, thanks for those responses guys! 

And yes, I am aiming on becoming an aviation artist, but it takes some time...And well, I need money first so... First comes the job, then comes the race for becoming an real artist 

Oh yes, I am currently working on a drawing that features Erich's ME-109 and another me-109 from SG-2. 8)


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 12, 2008)

Well I look forward to it Mate!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2008)

Jee-sus! fantastic work mate, some REAL talent there! Looking forward to more....

......and Welcome!


----------



## rochie (Oct 12, 2008)

great work mate welcome from england


----------



## mkloby (Oct 12, 2008)

Those are sweet... would you at all be interested in doing a lithograph of a V-22???

You know, there are several people out there that do lithographs of military aircraft and sell quite a lot of them... and would imagine make a decent bit of money off the sales.


----------



## lordluud2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, I am in for commissions yes. I also have my own website, featuring aviation art by me, and portrait art by Eva (we two own the site).

So.. If you want me to do a commission, you can send me a message, or do it via the site (though I would recommend contacting me directly).

Graphite Art Prints


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 12, 2008)

Just been to your site

some nice tutorials there Mate!


----------



## timshatz (Oct 12, 2008)

Very nice work Nick, beautiful stuff. 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 12, 2008)

Another artist! That's some EXCELLENT work, and welcome, from a fellow artist. Good luck with your training, you will also have many subjects to draw!


----------



## lordluud2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh yes, I am also working on a FW-190D who's being engaged by a P-47..

Will be finished within a few days i guess...


----------



## evangilder (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 12, 2008)

Hoi Nick, KLu en dan een amerikaans vlag 
Nice work, very well done


----------



## lordluud2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Haha yes.. Gotta fix that lol


----------



## Marcel (Oct 12, 2008)

Ah, that's much better.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2008)

Excellent, look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 12, 2008)

See you took note of Marcel and changed the flag!


----------



## lordluud2 (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes... Can't lie about my origin can I...


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 13, 2008)

I hate you!

just kidding. Your the kind of artist that makes people like me stop drawing! Your work is VERY good.

Welcome to the site.


----------



## lordluud2 (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks mate!

Really nice to hear you all like it.


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 18, 2008)

That is some excellent work...thanks for sharing those.
MudPuppy


----------



## Venganza (Oct 23, 2008)

Welcome aboard. Great work! I especially like the Beaufighter (always been a big fan of the Beaufighter - it just looks like a warplane).

Venganza


----------



## lordluud2 (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes, the Beaufighter is a nice plane indeed. I might draw another one, I liked to do this one a lot (just not happy about those striped underneath the wing).


----------



## Patrick1974 (Mar 3, 2009)

Nick that is beautifull m8.You are very gifted if you can draw like that.I was in the Klu for 12 years its great.Could you possible do a De Haviland Mosquito??Welcome to the forum by the way i'm new here too.


----------



## lordluud2 (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes, I wanted to draw the Mosquito last week, but I cannot find any large, sharp pictures of it.

I try to draw from black and white photographs because they are most accurate (no restored stuff with removed guns and stuff..).


----------



## Artistglory (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice drawings. Are some of them restored warbirds?


----------



## Erich (Mar 6, 2009)

...............................

rip it up !


----------

